# breeding russians



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 5, 2012)

hey everyone!
soon i am going to be getting either a male or female for breeding....
also can you tell me if rocky is male or female??
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-male-or-female-what-do-you-think
no one answered and i need to know before i get one.
http://www.turtlesandtortoises.com/Russian-Tortoises-Agrionemys-horsefieldii-CB-2006.html



also can you guys tell me things i need to know about breeding and care for hatchlings?


----------



## DriveWRX (Mar 5, 2012)

Rocky is a male.


----------



## ForestExotics (Mar 8, 2012)

Its a male.


----------



## Laura (Mar 8, 2012)

you will need to get at least 2 females.. 
I would recommend reading up on housing and breeding, incubating egss, before you get them. 
Be prepared to house them all seperate.


----------



## Neltharion (Mar 9, 2012)

Laura said:


> you will need to get at least 2 females..



I agree with Laura. In most cases, the male will harrass the female non-stop within a single pair. A 1.2, or even better 1.3, ratio will work much better. You would also need a large enough enclosure so that the females could get away.


----------



## Akronic (Mar 9, 2012)

would a 3'x5' table be enough for a 1male 2-3female? w/ enough hides and sep food dishes and deep substrate? im askin cuz i just built one, its as big as the wife will let me make it for the time being, we live in a mobile home w/ 3 bedrooms so its not too cramped we also have a 6' 125gal SA cichlid tank


----------



## pam (Mar 9, 2012)

You said you have Cichlids  can you use natural spring water in there tank? I use tap water and they like that just woundering about the natural sprint water 

Natural spring water


----------



## dmmj (Mar 9, 2012)

If you keep them separate and only introduce them for breeding purposes, then you won't necessarily need 2


----------



## Akronic (Mar 9, 2012)

i live on well water and it's ph is neutral so i just use a python and change it out every 2-3 wks. just add some Prime if you have chlorine/chlorimine.
and i plan on keeping the Rt in one table w/ multiple hides and feeding stations


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 9, 2012)

I have read up on it a lot, and we have 2 incubators from a while back. Plan on getting him a female/s next year. Gonna give him all my love right now  (maybe get him a girlfriend for christmas!)


----------



## Laura (Mar 10, 2012)

3x5 is barely big enough for one . my one is in a 4x8 and he cruises the whole area.. if I had a pair and they got a long.. my area is big enough..


----------



## Akronic (Mar 18, 2012)

how can you say 3x5 is barely big enough for one, when i hear about alot of ppl keeping them in rubbermaid tubs? those surely arent 3x5 more like 1x3 if your lucky. i live in Ak so i cant keep mine outside at all really. i understand they will cruise the whole thing, but for someone who wants to keep any tortoise species intdoors your going to be limited no matter how big your table is.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi Akronic (did you ever decide what you'd like us to call you?):

I'm sorry, but I'm going to have to agree with Laura on this one. The size you refer to is an ok size for one Russian tortoise...not the best, bigger would be best, but ok. Yes, its a small tortoise, but they are hard-wired to wander over great distances while looking for food. When we keep them in captivity in a small space, they tend to get overweight.

It is my opinion that all tortoises should have a number one space outside, with a number two space indoors for during bad weather. But they should be set up outside first and foremost. Outside is where the breeding and nesting would occur.

Keeping a tortoise, or a horse, or a cow, should be dictated by the space you have to keep it in. I know it sounds harsh, but if you don't have the space to provide what the tortoise, horse or cow requires, you should think of having a different type pet.


----------



## Tom (Mar 18, 2012)

Tubs are fine for babies and smaller juveniles, but then they need bigger housing. I agree with Laura on the size. I would think 4x8' would be a minimum for a group of adult russians. They need room to move and get away from each other. A 3x5' would be adequate for one, but I'd go bigger if a breeding group was the goal. This does not mean they are gonna die overnight if you put them in something smaller, its just that the smaller it gets the more stress, sickness and less success you are likely to have... Remember that in the wild these animals will walk miles. I don't know a tortoise that won't use the entire enclosure, even if they are on an acre. Captivity is a compromise. That is the challenge for all of us. The more unsuitable the climate is for the species you are keeping, the more difficult it becomes. This is true for all of us.


----------

